

The Very Real Impact of the Apple Developer Portal Downtime - mcantrell
http://blog.bulletin.io/post/57523404119/the-very-real-impact-of-the-apple-developer-portal

======
broox9
I'm sure many developers and companies were affected the same way, which sucks
for everyone. Apple isn't the first or the last company to be compromised and
subsequently tight lipped, I just hope they do something nice for their
customers/users the way Sony did when PSN was brought down.

